# For those of you with kids...



## ianscampbell (Aug 16, 2016)

Are you making sure that they grow up with an appreciation of spending time in the outdoors? My wife and I talk about this from time to time when we talk about the potential of having kids and it seems to be a big concern for the both of us because hiking, camping and backpacking is such a big past time for us.

http://www.lovethebackcountry.com/9-ways-instill-hiking-next-generation/


----------



## dlague (Aug 16, 2016)

We do as much outdoors with our kids - skiing, hiking, surfing, SUP, half boarding,  rock climbing, MTB, camping, dirt biking and more!  We have 4 boys three now in their 20's and one 14 year old.  Our kids have always been ready to go when it comes to outdoor life.  those that are now adults continue that and have surpassed what we have done with them.  Our youngest, well, he is still keeping us young and we are never inside on weekends.  a home is a place to eat and for down time - that is all. 

When it comes to thinking about kids - incorporate them into your lives and not the other way around.  Do not use children as an excuse not to go do something.  Maybe in the early years a hike is 4-5 miles vs 12.


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 17, 2016)

Have a 2.5 year old and a 7 month old. Not easy to do anything at these ages 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Aug 18, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> Have a 2.5 year old and a 7 month old. Not easy to do anything at these ages
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



At 2.5 I tethered my son skiing and at 3+ had our kids in lessons.  We have hiked using kid carriers, biked with child seats, etc.  Sometimes it involves taking turns at the ocean when surfing or half boarding.  Can you do things to extreme - no.  But the goal is to give then exposure to your interests so they pick it up as well.  Our kids pushed my wife to be a better skier because she has a keep up or shut up attitude.


----------



## jimk (Aug 18, 2016)

No big mystery.  As Dlague implies, that appreciation is learned by you exposing them to it early and often and being generous in how you do it.  Chances are they will grow up feeling those activities equate to fun.  We are products of our environment.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 2, 2016)

We never camp, ever ever ever (husband is free to take them, he never has - it's a written rule of my life that I will ever camp - don't even bother asking).  Other than that - we ski and kids all do too. We bike - but kids aren't in love with it. But every moment I can is outdoors - but truthfully - with a FT job in city, 3 kids and 3 homes - hiking is something we can't ever find the time, although I'd love to. Kids have all played sports and I'm outside every moment I can - force them to eat outside for dinner, I hate being inside.  But not sure kids have a love of "outdoors" - I'm honestly aggravated by my kids hate of insects. It's insane - they'll freak over the smallest thing in their room, get us to kill it and if we can't they'll even move out of bedroom and sleep on couch. Wtf?   Results so far are mixed - my 20yo is active - but between school and work and gym/run I think Netflix binging would be preferred over an afternoon hike. Unless a bunch of friends dragged her or something..  But I don't think any of my kids will be the "river raft guide" type of kids but neither will they be couch potatoes with no activity in their lives. If we had a skateboard park within walking distance I thing my 16yo girl would be there every day if she could (after her acl surgery heals lol - not letting her on that yet).


----------



## dlague (Sep 2, 2016)

jimk said:


> No big mystery.  As Dlague implies, that appreciation is learned by you exposing them to it early and often and being generous in how you do it.  Chances are they will grow up feeling those activities equate to fun.  We are products of our environment.



Right on!


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 2, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> We never camp, ever ever ever (husband is free to take them, he never has - it's a written rule of my life that I will ever camp - don't even bother asking).  Other than that - we ski and kids all do too. We bike - but kids aren't in love with it. But every moment I can is outdoors - but truthfully - with a FT job in city, 3 kids and 3 homes - hiking is something we can't ever find the time, although I'd love to. Kids have all played sports and I'm outside every moment I can - force them to eat outside for dinner, I hate being inside.  But not sure kids have a love of "outdoors" - I'm honestly aggravated by my kids hate of insects. It's insane - they'll freak over the smallest thing in their room, get us to kill it and if we can't they'll even move out of bedroom and sleep on couch. Wtf?   Results so far are mixed - my 20yo is active - but between school and work and gym/run I think Netflix binging would be preferred over an afternoon hike. Unless a bunch of friends dragged her or something..  But I don't think any of my kids will be the "river raft guide" type of kids but neither will they be couch potatoes with no activity in their lives. If we had a skateboard park within walking distance I thing my 16yo girl would be there every day if she could (after her acl surgery heals lol - not letting her on that yet).



Have 3 boys and there all different , I tried to get them into skiing first 2 tried it and were not impressed ,they're very athletic . The oldest had some friends that board and he got interested and goes 3-4 times a year. Middle one has no interest but is showing an interest in gliding,it's been a battle to get him away from gaming. Very frustrating but he's changed for the better in the last 2yrs. Youngest is not very athletic but loves to ski , he's a bit clumsy but loves skiing, first day out literally started balling when the lift closed.
With the older ones ,I guess I now know how dad felt as I had no interest in golf. I wish I would have made more effort to spend some time with him .
 Hiking seems to be the common thing with my guys and my wife so I try to make the best of that time.


----------



## Goaliemadmax24 (Sep 4, 2016)

I fell in love with Val Gardena in Italy! First I went skiing there, than I discovered it in Summer! My kids love this place as all three towns have an amazing offer of activities for kids and families! Also for older kids!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2016)

Good oauid$money bills check better be huge from this resort to Troll man.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goaliemadmax24 (Sep 4, 2016)

I already answered you in the other topic, if'd get paid to share my opinions, I'd not be on a forum but somewhere in a Luxury chalet


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 4, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Good oauid$money bills check better be huge from this resort to Troll man.


Anyone...


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 5, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Anyone...



You need a lot of money to go to that resort.


----------



## dlague (Oct 12, 2016)

I think this makes a good point!


----------

